# Deeper Fishfinder



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience in using one of these? Any advice or tidbits of info is appreciated!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought one and like it a lot. Real handy for using in areas without a boat and graph. My biggest problem while using it is not being able to see my smartphone screen for glare. Really shows up great at night though. I would buy again. I think you will be pleased with this unit. I have the Deeper Sonar Plus.


----------

